# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Sửa lỗi file word sau khi khôi phục

## NgocAnhs

em xóa nhầm 1 số dữ liệu word. sau khi khôi phục lại thì 1 số file bị lỗi font . các bro vui lòng chỉ hộ e cách khôi phục với .yahoo của e là nh0c_c4ndy229. xin cám ơn ạ. đây là 1 file e up lên http://www.mediafire.com/?4uxi5h9nzpar9az .

----------


## binhgia69

cài này hình như mình đã bị và đc thực hành rồi ngày đó thầy gọi là file word bị vỡ
repair myword là một tiện ích không cần cài đặt, do đó bạn có thể chứa nó ở bất cứ đâu và sử dụng một cách nhanh chóng và tiện lợi. bạn có thể download repair myword hoàn toàn miễn phí tại http://download.getdata.com/wordrepair.exe

----------


## shopdochoihanoi

> cài này hình như mình đã bị và đc thực hành rồi ngày đó thầy gọi là file word bị vỡ
> repair myword là một tiện ích không cần cài đặt, do đó bạn có thể chứa nó ở bất cứ đâu và sử dụng một cách nhanh chóng và tiện lợi. bạn có thể download repair myword hoàn toàn miễn phí tại http://download.getdata.com/wordrepair.exe


bạn ơi mình vẫn ko sửa đc lỗi. mình sẽ up lên đây những file bị lỗi. bạn có thể sửa hộ mình đc k ?

----------


## truong coi

giờ mình đang ở công ty thực tập, bạn cứ up lên để tối mình về nhà mình sửa cho bạn
nếu ko đc thì hãy sử dụng soft này xem sao
docrepair 3.10

http://www.mediafire.com/?x5z2mznwjwg

----------


## mewxu

ok cảm ơn bạn. đây là 9 file bị lỗi bạn sửa hộ mình nhé.cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều. không không biết ăn nói tnào với bố. hix
http://www.mediafire.com/?jwdo7u5290xovbb
http://www.mediafire.com/?6yv4e9rrzdp1p90
http://www.mediafire.com/?4uxi5h9nzpar9az
http://www.mediafire.com/?j95l3wuwyl94vm8
http://www.mediafire.com/?ncur35dpbedn8mz
http://www.mediafire.com/?4st5dgbjwo1ndu3
http://www.mediafire.com/?sa4hn44s45lrefs
http://www.mediafire.com/?5d944kzjo6tg99n
http://www.mediafire.com/?hprg8uy4i8wzm41
http://www.mediafire.com/?yv67aw8a1ftg547

----------


## stylehanquoc

bạn thử soft thứ 2 đí nếu ko đc thì mình sẽ giúp

----------


## av886

> giờ mình đang ở công ty thực tập, bạn cứ up lên để tối mình về nhà mình sửa cho bạn
> nếu ko đc thì hãy sử dụng soft này xem sao
> docrepair 3.10
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?x5z2mznwjwg


 có gì tối bạn thử xem soft nào dùng đc thì sửa hộ mình nhé. mà bạn onl yahoo cho dễ nói chuyện đc k. mình pm rùi đó. thank rất nhiều [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## dinhduongchobe

ai giúp với. cảm ơn nhiều lắm [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

